# 3/28/08 the skunk has been released



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice job NJ! :beer:


----------



## shizzy (Mar 28, 2008)

Good work FishinNJ, nice to get that first fish on new gear.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice catch! 8)


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice catch NJ. Is there some good fishing on your side of the river?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2008)

Hot Damn! Nicely done


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

Way to catchem up NJ, its bout time they're starten to move.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet deal, not a lunker, but hey, it's something. Still no fish for the year for me  . Of course I've only been out twice.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats on getting rid of that skunk Fishin NJ

Looks like things are starting to warm up in our area


----------



## slim357 (Mar 31, 2008)

way to get your new setup broken in, and skunk off your back


----------



## mtnman (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice job dude!


----------

